
What’s Something That Was Said to You That’s Forever Changed the Way You Think? - jimsojim
https://upvoted.com/2015/12/12/whats-something-that-was-told-to-you-thats-forever-changed-the-way-you-think/?utm_content=bufferb40e2&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
ourcat
This question.

